
Show HN: GitHub Pull Request Bot - neuralcoder
https://github.com/Schachte/WIPCream
======
samuraiseoul
Hey there, I looked at this but still have no idea what it does. You say it
helps limit the number of open PRs and encourages closing them and issues, but
there is nothing telling me how it does it unless you read the entire
screenshot which is more than I want to do at a glance to figure out what it
does.

It seems to me that it auto closes the PRs that someone tries to open if the
PR threshold is met? Does it do that to issues too? I think I wouldn't want a
limit on issues personally.

I like the idea of the tool though!

